# GON Outdoor Blast Breakfast



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 30, 2008)

Saturday August 9th
9:30 am 
Cracker Barrell  Riverside Dr Macon Ga exit 171 on I-75

Whos gonna be able to make it ?

Kennyjr

Buck#4

The TurtleBugs

The Sultan and Cindy

Dawg2

Gadawg

Sterlo58

Hawg Dawg

60grit and his clan

Missing Ridge

 Ta-ton-ka Chips

threeleggedpigmy

Al33

Mr & Mrs Bam Bam

Magnumrecovery

DDD

Blue Iron

Shawn Mills

Ruger#3 +1

Maverick & Goose (F14gunner+1)

Adam Laroche + 2

Outfishim

Sargent

Auchumpkee Creek Assassin

southwoodshunter

Tomboy Boots


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 30, 2008)

I am!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pfharris1965 (Jul 30, 2008)

*...*



Sultan of Slime said:


> Saturday August 9th
> 9:30 am
> Cracker Barrell Riverside Dr Macon Ga
> 
> Whos gonna be able to make it ?


 
They serve whole grains for breakfast...you know...malted barley, hops and such in a drink?


----------



## JR (Jul 31, 2008)

Myself and Buck#4 are there!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 31, 2008)

Mr. T-Bug actually said something about staying Saturday night and enjoying the festivities both days.  We'll see.....

Breakfast? We're there, hey Sultan, just make sure they got plenty of blackberry jelly for me okay!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 31, 2008)

Breakfast at 9:30 ? 
Leaving Jefferson at 7:00am. WE will try our best


----------



## hawg dawg (Jul 31, 2008)

ya'll mind if the extreme team join in.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 1, 2008)

hawg dawg said:


> ya'll mind if the extreme team join in.



bring em on!


----------



## hawg dawg (Aug 1, 2008)

10-4 we will be there


----------



## Al33 (Aug 1, 2008)

Looks like Missing Ridge, Ta-ton-ka Chips, threeleggedpigmy, and myself will be joining you folks for the breakfast so make room please.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 1, 2008)

Al33 said:


> Looks like Missing Ridge, Ta-ton-ka Chips, threeleggedpigmy, and myself will be joining you folks for the breakfast so make room please.



Oh Lord, I'm gonna have to get there at 7am and claim all the biscuits and blackberry jelly for myself.    

When you're talking this many "friends"
Breakfast never sounded so good!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 1, 2008)

How much time do you need?


----------



## dorkmen (Aug 1, 2008)

Is this in addition to the lunch at noon or in place of?


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes!


----------



## dorkmen (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes?


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 1, 2008)

dorkmen said:


> Is this in addition to the lunch at noon or in place of?



In addition too!!

My wheelchair dont pass many meals


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 1, 2008)

We could just all meet up starting at 9 and continue ordering food and eating until the rest of the gang gets there......say 6pm? 

Oh wait, there's that pesky Outdoor Blast thing isn't there?


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 2, 2008)

Al33 said:


> Looks like Missing Ridge, Ta-ton-ka Chips, threeleggedpigmy, and myself will be joining you folks for the breakfast so make room please.



Look out! 

Here come the old folks 

Al, you're in charge of making sure everyone brings their teeth


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 2, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Saturday August 9th
> 9:30 am
> Cracker Barrell Riverside Dr Macon Ga exit 171 on I-75
> 
> ...


 
Ya need to add 60grit and his clan to that feast...


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 2, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Ya need to add 60grit and his clan to that feast...



Yes, we'd like a small secluded table for 50


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 2, 2008)

Me and the wife will try to make it!!! So count us in. We can bring some homemade blackberry jelly


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 2, 2008)

Make it 7 AM, and I`ll be there.


----------



## Buck (Aug 2, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Myself and Buck#4 are there!!!



Wow!  you didn't tell me there was gonna be Cracker Barrell involved...


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 2, 2008)

I hope they have alot of biscuits ready.


----------



## magnumrecovery (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks like I'll be able to make this one...

Looks like we will be taking over the Cracker Barrel...


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 2, 2008)

I kinda agree with Nic on the time. After 9 the Yankee tourist take over Cracker Barrell...


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 2, 2008)

60Grit said:


> I kinda agree with Nic on the time. After 9 the Yankee tourist take over Cracker Barrell...


I agree also Hugh but I needed to give the members that live 2-3 hrs away time to get there.That Dawg2 fella has to primp and primp


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 2, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> I agree also Hugh but I needed to give the members that live 2-3 hrs away time to get there.That Dawg2 fella has to primp and primp


 

I understand, plus there's no way I'd get my wife ready by 0530 to get there by 0700


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 2, 2008)

60Grit said:


> I understand, plus there's no way I'd get my wife ready by 0530 to get there by 0700



I am with ya on that


----------



## JR (Aug 2, 2008)

Dawg2??? 60???  Even Ta-Tonka??? Ok, I'll be there on-time... Maybe even a little early!  Sounds like this one is gonna be something.

Buck, don't worry about where we're eating, just make sure you have the cooler well stocked.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 2, 2008)

Don`t anybody want to meet up early?


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 2, 2008)

Me,kenny and buck are meeting up early.Takes us 2 hrs to get there lol........


----------



## southwoodshunter (Aug 2, 2008)

Well, I thought us women folks had a hard time making up our minds.....

I will be there.. when ya'll decided on the time


----------



## JR (Aug 2, 2008)

southwoodshunter said:


> Well, I thought us women folks had a hard time making up our minds.....
> 
> I will be there.. when ya'll decided on the time



See 1st post.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 2, 2008)

southwoodshunter said:


> Well, I thought us women folks had a hard time making up our minds.....
> 
> I will be there.. when ya'll decided on the time



Wouldnt be a party without you

    &

Kenny


----------



## southwoodshunter (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh, I know it's 9:30 & then everyone was saying different times.. I was pickin on the guys..
Thanks for trying to keep me straight thou...



kennyjr1976 said:


> See 1st post.


----------



## JR (Aug 3, 2008)

southwoodshunter said:


> Oh, I know it's 9:30 & then everyone was saying different times.. I was pickin on the guys..
> Thanks for trying to keep me straight thou...



Oh sorry.  Good deal, look forward to meeting you, and seeing you there!!!


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 3, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Oh sorry. Good deal, look forward to meeting you, and seeing you there!!!


 
Don't lie you perv. You're just hoping she wears the chaps in her avatar....


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 3, 2008)

hope they have alot of biscuits


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 3, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> hope they have alot of biscuits


 
And gravy!!!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 3, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Don't lie you perv. You're just hoping she wears the chaps in her avatar....



Is that really her?


----------



## DDD (Aug 3, 2008)

Ya'll got room for one fat guy and his 6 year old daughter?  I am not 100% sure we is coming, but I will know by Wednesday.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 3, 2008)

DaculaDeerDropper said:


> Ya'll got room for one fat guy and his 6 year old daughter?  I am not 100% sure we is coming, but I will know by Wednesday.


cmon!


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 3, 2008)

DaculaDeerDropper said:


> Ya'll got room for one fat guy and his 6 year old daughter? I am not 100% sure we is coming, but I will know by Wednesday.


 
I don't have a six year old daughter and I don't appreciate you calling me fat...






Oh,,,uhh,,,,,,sorry, never mind.






Sure come on down and join the chaos,,,,err,,,,,,,,fun....


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 3, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Is that really her?



she sure has purty hair


----------



## southwoodshunter (Aug 3, 2008)

I think it might be a little hot for the chaps... 



60Grit said:


> Don't lie you perv. You're just hoping she wears the chaps in her avatar....



and sorry to disappoint ya'll .. it's not me..




Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Is that really her?


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 3, 2008)

Southwoodshunter,What part of Crisp county you in? I'm in 2 huntin clubs down there..


----------



## southwoodshunter (Aug 3, 2008)

GA DAWG said:


> Southwoodshunter,What part of Crisp county you in? I'm in 2 huntin clubs down there..



Northeast.  I hunt Dooly/ Crisp.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 3, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Look out!
> 
> Here come the old folks
> 
> Al, you're in charge of making sure everyone brings their teeth



More than likely I will be busy covering your back to make sure no one knocks yours out.

We old folks will try not to get in the way but want to be close enough to hear what others have to say especially when they are saying something like; "Ahem, you have a piece of pancake sliding down your chin.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 3, 2008)

Al33 said:


> We old folks will try not to get in the way but want to be close enough to hear what others have to say especially when they are saying something like; "Ahem, you have a piece of pancake sliding down your chin.





Hey, you got 1/2 a roll of toilet paper stuck to your shoe


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 3, 2008)

What'd he say??


----------



## bad mojo (Aug 3, 2008)

hey nic i am with you i got to be in my booth bout 9:30  guess we can naw on some jearky and a cold buscit and maybe 60 grit will put us a doggie bag in his purse  opps i mean his wifes purse and bring us something


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 3, 2008)

bad mojo said:


> hey nic i am with you i got to be in my booth bout 9:30 guess we can naw on some jearky and a cold buscit and maybe 60 grit will put us a doggie bag in his purse  opps i mean his wifes purse and bring us something


 
I'll brang y'all some gravy in a paper bag youins can put on yor buscit.....


----------



## bad mojo (Aug 3, 2008)

now thats what i am talkin bout if it dont bleed throug the sack it aint fit to eat


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 3, 2008)

bad mojo said:


> hey nic i am with you i got to be in my booth bout 9:30  guess we can naw on some jearky and a cold buscit and maybe 60 grit will put us a doggie bag in his purse  opps i mean his wifes purse and bring us something




Great idea!! I`ll try to get around there to see you!


----------



## bad mojo (Aug 3, 2008)

hey nick new plan there,s a KRISPY CREAME just up the street i will come right by we can load up on sugar before 60 grit and the gang show then we will wound up tight when they arrive  and we can then eat BBQ all day


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 3, 2008)

I like that idea too!


----------



## wildlands (Aug 4, 2008)

I would love to meet up with everyone and eat but like several others I have to be in a booth by the 9:30 or there about. Any of those that have to be in a booth early going to meet up some where for breakfast?

Ken


----------



## letsemwalk (Aug 4, 2008)

me and my pops FPP are working a booth on Saturday from 2-6, come on by and see us and tell us a few jokes.
The booth is by the main entrance.


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 4, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t anybody want to meet up early?



I'll bring us a homemade biscuit fer the booth Bud .....


----------



## Al33 (Aug 4, 2008)

Only a suggestion. Why not some of you who want to eat earlier so you can get to your booths on time meet at the same place but only earlier? Not sure what time our group will get there but likely before 9:30. Personally I would prefer earlier because I want more time to see the show. Maybe we can catch a bunch of you folks both going and coming.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 4, 2008)

Al33 said:


> Only a suggestion. Why not some of you who want to eat earlier so you can get to your booths on time meet at the same place but only earlier? Not sure what time our group will get there but likely before 9:30. Personally I would prefer earlier because I want more time to see the show. Maybe we can catch a bunch of you folks both going and coming.




Pure genius right there!!!!

Folks we should nominate him for the bluebell peace prize again.


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 4, 2008)

Sign me up Jonathan.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 4, 2008)

Done


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 4, 2008)

A little birdie just told me that T-Bug is buying everybody's, I just wanted to make sure that was correct?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 4, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> A little birdie just told me that T-Bug is buying everybody's, I just wanted to make sure that was correct?



Yeah, sure. 

Just take your ticket to the register and leave it and tell them T-Bug is paying.  When they start checking id's for T-Bug and mine says "--- ----"......   

This ain't Waffle House, these gals might have an IQ that registers.


----------



## magnumrecovery (Aug 4, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> A little birdie just told me that T-Bug is buying everybody's, I just wanted to make sure that was correct?



I heard the same thing.....


----------



## shawn mills (Aug 4, 2008)

Now that there was funny t bug! You guys count me in for 9:30.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Aug 4, 2008)

PM sent to everyone, with her real name. Leave 'em at the counter...


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 4, 2008)

Ya'll is hearing WRONG!  

If I get there and 60 and Sultan have confiscated all the blackberry jelly, I hope ya'll got your earplugs and boxing gloves cause there's gonna be a THROWDOWN! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Wait a minute, I heard that since this is a Woody's breakfast, we're supposed to be able to print out this pic and they're gonna bill JT.


----------



## JR (Aug 4, 2008)

Muddyfoots said:


> PM sent to everyone, with her real name. Leave 'em at the counter...



Thanks Muddy.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 4, 2008)

Muddyfoots said:


> PM sent to everyone, with her real name. Leave 'em at the counter...



she dont look like a "BJORK"


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2008)

If any of ya`ll want to eat breakfast with an  frazzled up swamper, dressed in buckskins, and armed like the Wrath Of Abraham, be at the Cracker Barrel at 7 AM. I`ll try not to growl at the city folks.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 4, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> If any of ya`ll want to eat breakfast with an  frazzled up swamper, dressed in buckskins, and armed like the Wrath Of Abraham, be at the Cracker Barrel at 7 AM. I`ll try not to growl at the city folks.



I'd like to eat with you, need to convince the rest of my peeps


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 4, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> If any of ya`ll want to eat breakfast with an frazzled up swamper, dressed in buckskins, and armed like the Wrath Of Abraham, be at the Cracker Barrel at 7 AM. I`ll try not to growl at the city folks.


 
I'd love to hit it in between and eat with both crowds, problem is the crew I'll be draggin along with me.

Slower than pine sap in december.


----------



## Toffy (Aug 4, 2008)

*can of tuna saves $2*

Ya know a can of tuna will knock $2 off the $4 admission price don't you?


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 4, 2008)

Kenny you got any canned tuna I can borrow? LOL.......


----------



## wildlands (Aug 4, 2008)

Nic I will be there at 7. It will be better for me since it will be a little cooler and I will have the dog with me then.  

Ken


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2008)

Ken, if I get there first, I`ll hold us a table with some extry room in case some other folks come in early.


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 4, 2008)

Networker, I guess that means I can get in free with Sardines then?


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 4, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> Ken, if I get there first, I`ll hold us a table with some extry room in case some other folks come in early.



Nic warn them about the motley crew that will be there shortly after yall leave.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Nic warn them about the motley crew that will be there shortly after yall leave.



I`ll do that, but I`ll wager that some of the early bunch will be ruffer lookin` than the late bunch!  We`ll soften em up for ya`ll.


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 4, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Nic warn them about the motley crew that will be there shortly after yall leave.


 
Tell em' to hide all of the blackberry jelly once y'all leave also....


----------



## gpigate (Aug 4, 2008)

im in the same booth dilemma.   If there is a cracker barrel close... you can better bet pops and I are eatin there before we head in.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 4, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> If any of ya`ll want to eat breakfast with an  frazzled up swamper, dressed in buckskins, and armed like the Wrath Of Abraham, be at the Cracker Barrel at 7 AM. I`ll try not to growl at the city folks.



Good golly Nick, ya gonna eat for two hours? I thought you said you needed to be at your exhibit spot at 9:30. That is gonna require our group of five to leave Scarietta at no later than 5:30 if we want to eat with the early group. Looks like we may be eating between shifts.

OK, who wants to eat the second shift of Woodyite invaders?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2008)

Hey Al, if you get there at 7 AM,  your breakfast is on me. How bout that???


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Ok folks...*

It looks like I may be me in town for this shindig.  Could someone put on a few more biscuits and another skillet of gravy for Ruger#3 +1.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 5, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Al, if you get there at 7 AM,  your breakfast is on me. How bout that???



I'm in. 
Threeleggedpigmy is in, Al and Missing Ridge can sleep in the truck and we'll just swing by and do the driving


----------



## Branchminnow (Aug 5, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Al, if you get there at 7 AM,  your breakfast is on me. How bout that???



How about I bring my crew if al dont show you can get ours????


----------



## Swede (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm there.


----------



## Swede (Aug 5, 2008)

By the way, has anybody WARNED the Cracker Barrel folks?


----------



## Otis (Aug 5, 2008)

Yall got room for a Alabamian and his son? I don't talk much, but my six year old will most likely hold interviews with everyone there.


----------



## shawn mills (Aug 5, 2008)

Come on, the more the merryier!


----------



## Otis (Aug 5, 2008)

Just curious, how do we recognize each other when we get there?  Should I look for all the guys holding hands or should I look for all the women having photos made?


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 5, 2008)

I cant hold hands very time kennyjr and I tried I just rolled in a circle and we never got anywhere.


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 5, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> I cant hold hands very time kennyjr and I tried I just rolled in a circle and we never got anywhere.



you ain't right , we love ya but you ain't right ....


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 5, 2008)

slowrollin said:


> Just curious, how do we recognize each other when we get there?  Should I look for all the guys holding hands or should I look for all the women having photos made?


 
It's easy, look for a bunch of ugly dudes that look like they're up to something.....

And if they have some pretty ladies sitting at the table with them then you know you're in the right place.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 5, 2008)

Branchminnow said:


> How about I bring my crew if al dont show you can get ours????



You and Chips go easy now! I`m so poor, I can`t hardly pay attention.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 5, 2008)

slowrollin said:


> Just curious, how do we recognize each other when we get there?  Should I look for all the guys holding hands or should I look for all the women having photos made?



Just track with your nose for the scent of blackberry jam and Little Debbie cakes and you'll be fine.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 5, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Just track with your nose for the scent of blackberry jam and Little Debbie cakes and you'll be fine.



What you gonna be eatin?


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 5, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> What you gonna be eatin?


 
Sure ain't gonna be Blackberry Jelly.....


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 5, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Sure ain't gonna be Blackberry Jelly.....



I *WAS* gonna buy you all a box of rock candy on the way out.

Now you just get a rock!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 5, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> I *WAS* gonna buy you all a box of rock candy on the way out.
> 
> Now you just get a rock!



60 has plenty of weather rocks so can I have his?


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 5, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> I *WAS* gonna buy you all a box of rock candy on the way out.
> 
> Now you just get a rock!


 
What am I suppose to do with rock candy??? Gum it for a week??


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 5, 2008)

60Grit said:


> What am I suppose to do with rock candy??? Gum it for a week??


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 5, 2008)

60Grit said:


> What am I suppose to do with rock candy??? Gum it for a week??



Crush it and snort it.    Sugar buzz!


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 6, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Crush it and snort it. Sugar buzz!


 
3 1/2 days to go..... troublemaker....


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 6, 2008)

Hmmm, I might have to come just to watch t-bug and grit scrapin'


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 6, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> Hmmm, I might have to come just to watch t-bug and grit scrapin'



Yeah baby!

I may go to the early breakfast and then go back for the 2nd shift with a video camera.
Maybe we could even set-up a kiddie pool full of jello


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 6, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Yeah baby!
> 
> I may go to the early breakfast and then go back for the 2nd shift with a video camera.
> Maybe we could even set-up a kiddie pool full of jello



A little advice lime jello gives 60 a rash.


----------



## Otis (Aug 6, 2008)

I may have to put on my good overalls to hang out with a sophisticated bunch like yall.


----------



## JR (Aug 6, 2008)

slowrollin said:


> I may have to put on my good overalls to hang out with a sophisticated bunch like yall.



I'm wearing my best tank top and running shorts (no matter what GA DAWG says about how short they are)!!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 6, 2008)

Nick, I'll try to meet you there early sat morning, does it open that early (7 AM)?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 6, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I'm wearing my best tank top and running shorts (no matter what GA DAWG says about how short they are)!!!



You got the tube socks that go all the way up to your knees with the matching three stripes around the top? 

Don't forget the headband!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 6, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> Hmmm, I might have to come just to watch t-bug and grit scrapin'



Won't be no scrapin'  

All I gotta do is snatch his cane and run!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 6, 2008)

David Mills said:


> Nick, I'll try to meet you there early sat morning, does it open that early (7 AM)?



I checked and they open at 6am.

I just called and spoke with the mgr and let them know that a few of us will be there around 7 and about 25 will be in at 9:30am.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 6, 2008)

So Who's Who?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I'm wearing my best tank top and running shorts (no matter what GA DAWG says about how short they are)!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> So Who's Who?



I wanna be Molly Ringworm.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 6, 2008)

> So Who's Who?



I'll be wearing a shirt with my name embrodered on it.


----------



## Sargent (Aug 6, 2008)

I will be there... as part of Kenny's entourage.... his posse, even.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 6, 2008)

Sargent said:


> I will be there... as part of Kenny's entourage.... his posse, even.



Sir,Yes Sir!!!!!


----------



## Swede (Aug 6, 2008)

This dude, i'm just playin dumb


----------



## JR (Aug 6, 2008)

turtlebug said:


>



My idol.



Hooked On Quack said:


>



Figured you'd like that attire!


----------



## JR (Aug 6, 2008)

Sargent said:


> I will be there... as part of Kenny's entourage.... his posse, even.



Dats right!  We gonna roll up in the '74 Caprice, with 24" rims, bumpin to some Snoop!!!     Y'all save us a parking space!


----------



## Otis (Aug 6, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I'm wearing my best tank top and running shorts (no matter what GA DAWG says about how short they are)!!!


 

Just make sure they ain’t edible! You know how 60 gets when he has to wait!


----------



## JR (Aug 6, 2008)

slowrollin said:


> Just make sure they ain’t edible! You know how 60 gets when he has to wait!



  SWEET BABY JESUS!!!!


----------



## Sargent (Aug 6, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Dats right!  We gonna roll up in the '74 Caprice, with 24" rims, bumpin to some Snoop!!!     Y'all save us a parking space!



Word.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 6, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I'm wearing my best tank top and running shorts (no matter what GA DAWG says about how short they are)!!!


Dang! I cant take you anywhere..I just PRAY you dont get up on the table at cracker barrel and cut a rug


----------



## F14Gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

Myself + 1


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 6, 2008)

F14Gunner said:


> Myself + 1



10-4 Maverick 
And please stop buzzing the con tower over


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 6, 2008)

Darned, you think we should just see about renting the place out for the morning? 

This is gonna be awesome!


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 6, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Dats right!  We gonna roll up in the '74 Caprice, with 24" rims, bumpin to some Snoop!!!     Y'all save us a parking space!



Are you bringing the gin-n-juice?


----------



## Sargent (Aug 6, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Are you bringing the gin-n-juice?



Ripple.


----------



## JR (Aug 6, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Are you bringing the gin-n-juice?



Gin and tonic for me...  But the way we rollin Saturday, sounds like 40-ozs!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 6, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Gin and tonic for me...  But the way we rollin Saturday, sounds like 40-ozs!!!



I'm gonna get my hair did in braids for dis one!


----------



## Sargent (Aug 6, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> I'm gonna get my hair did in braids for dis one!





Me too.

Can you do the braid thing so that it will cover up a pretty large bald spot?


----------



## JR (Aug 6, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> I'm gonna get my hair did in braids for dis one!



Speaking of which, you have a PM.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 6, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Speaking of which, you have a PM.



Why don't I have a PM?


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 6, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Speaking of which, you have a PM.



No I don't!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 6, 2008)

Forgive Kenny he often gets BM & PM confused.


----------



## ATLRoach (Aug 6, 2008)

Count me +1 maybe 2


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 6, 2008)

ATLRoach said:


> Count me +1 maybe 2



done.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 6, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> done.



I hope this is a BIG Cracker Barrel!


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 6, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> I hope this is a BIG Cracker Barrel!


 
I hope the snowbirds aren't too hungry...


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 6, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> I hope this is a BIG Cracker Barrel!



Just PM everyone with different exit numbers and problem solved. 

Yeah, it'll kind of defeat the purpose, but at least the crowding problem will be taken care of.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 6, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> I checked and they open at 6am.
> 
> I just called and spoke with the mgr and let them know that a few of us will be there around 7 and about 25 will be in at 9:30am.




She said they have been slow on saturdays.They will not take Res as it is not their policy but the will not seat in the back area until they have to so we should be ok at 9:30.

Plan B I do a roll by with some 4lb line tide to a rubber rat.That should clear out most of the yuppies


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 6, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> She said they have been slow on saturdays.They will not take Res as it is not their policy but the will not seat in the back area until they have to so we should be ok at 9:30.
> 
> Plan B I do a roll by with some 4lb line tide to a rubber rat.That should clear out most of the yuppies


 
Or bust a grumpy while in line....

Get all of the first at bats to split up and get onezies and twozies at tables to group us all together...


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 6, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Or bust a grumpy while in line....
> 
> Get all of the first at bats to split up and get onezies and twozies at tables to group us all together...



You dont want me to throw down a Nagasaki in there or we will all be at the Waffle house.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 6, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> You dont want me to throw down a Nagasaki in there or we will all be at the Waffle house.



Please don't frag the barrel


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 6, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> You dont want me to throw down a Nagasaki in there or we will all be at the Waffle house.


Kenny said you were SKEERED to


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 6, 2008)

SOS ain't skeered of nothin' cept maybe Tbugs backhand.....


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 6, 2008)

60Grit said:


> SOS ain't skeered of nothin' cept maybe Tbugs backhand.....



What? What?    Why am I so violent and skeery all of a sudden? 

Me - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ya'll - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























Okay, seriously.........

Me - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ya'll -


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 6, 2008)

60Grit said:


> SOS ain't skeered of nothin' cept maybe the size of Tbugs  tacklebox's .....


----------



## bad mojo (Aug 7, 2008)

i dont know what to do now i am confused on what to wear what to drive  and after that metamorphis  pic of t-bug ----- well i thought i saw the boggie man----woman        help me out dawg or someone got any advice .....


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 7, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, seriously.........
> 
> Me -
> 
> ...


 

And you wonder why SOS cries himself to sleep everynight... you oughta be ashamed...


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 7, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Won't be no scrapin'
> 
> All I gotta do is snatch his cane and run!



Oh no...the glove has been thrown 

I'm gonna be at Bass Pro when it opens to get me some of them shot gun shells on sale.  Me and my bud will drop in, if I get through in time.


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 7, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> Oh no...the glove has been thrown
> 
> I'm gonna be at Bass Pro when it opens to get me some of them shot gun shells on sale. Me and my bud will drop in, if I get through in time.


 
Riverside, and yes IT'S ON !!!!











I'm bringing an extra cane......


----------



## JR (Aug 7, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> No I don't!



Sorry.  NOW you do!


----------



## DDD (Aug 7, 2008)

Sorry to say but me and the little one are out for Saturday.  

Got to many irons in the fire.  

Having knee surgery 2 weeks ago put everything on back order on my honey do list.  

Ya'll have fun...

KennyJr., I expect lots of pictures... and you know what I mean.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 7, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Riverside, and yes IT'S ON !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm bringing an extra cane......



Thats the spirit.  We've got to keep these young whipper snappers in line


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 7, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Sorry.  NOW you do!



Absolutely!  We can do that.  I hope you don't mind me showing everyone.


----------



## JR (Aug 7, 2008)

DDD said:


> KennyJr., I expect lots of pictures... and you know what I mean.



  The quality might not be as good!  But I'll try my best!


----------



## Resica (Aug 7, 2008)

DDD said:


> Sorry to say but me and the little one are out for Saturday.
> 
> Got to many irons in the fire.
> 
> ...


Nice fish!!!!


----------



## WoodUSMC (Aug 7, 2008)

Me and the Daughter will be there about 7am. I likes to get my day started early. Biscuits and Gravy!


----------



## JR (Aug 7, 2008)

I'll see y'all tomorrow.  Getting in bed early tonight, hitting the road early in the AM... Can't wait for breakfast.


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 7, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I'll see y'all tomorrow. Getting in bed early tonight, hitting the road early in the AM... Can't wait for breakfast.


 
It is nice of you to go 24 hours in advance to reserve the tables for us.


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 7, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I'll see y'all tomorrow.  Getting in bed early tonight, hitting the road early in the AM... Can't wait for breakfast.



Where you going tomorrow?


----------



## JR (Aug 7, 2008)

Ummm. Ok, just kidding.  I just got a phone call.  Apparently today is NOT Friday.

I will see you all on SATURDAY.  (I'm an idiot.)


----------



## southwoodshunter (Aug 7, 2008)

Where's my name????  and I was going to wear my chaps after all.....


Sultan of Slime said:


> Saturday August 9th
> 9:30 am
> Cracker Barrell  Riverside Dr Macon Ga exit 171 on I-75
> 
> ...





60Grit said:


> Don't lie you perv. You're just hoping she wears the chaps in her avatar....





Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Is that really her?


----------



## JR (Aug 7, 2008)

southwoodshunter said:


> Where's my name????  and I was going to wear my chaps after all.....



HOLY SMOKES!  I'll call SOS immediately and see to it your name is in lights in no time!!!


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 8, 2008)

southwoodshunter said:


> Where's my name????  and I was going to wear my chaps after all.....


 
You said that really wasn't you so how do we know you even exist....


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 8, 2008)

60Grit said:


> You said that really wasn't you so how do we know you even exist....



She is in this picture. Hint she is not the lady with the allman brothers tshirt on


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 8, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> She is in this picture. Hint she is not the lady with the allman brothers tshirt on


 
She's the bearded lady with the black t-shirt on????


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 8, 2008)

Nope thats our very own Ambassadeer.


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 8, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> She is in this picture. Hint she is not the lady with the allman brothers tshirt on




but her hair is as long .....


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 8, 2008)

Nugefan said:


> but her hair is as long .....


 
What about her spurs??


----------



## southwoodshunter (Aug 8, 2008)

60Grit said:


> She's the bearded lady with the black t-shirt on????





Sultan of Slime said:


> She is in this picture. Hint she is not the lady with the allman brothers tshirt on





60Grit said:


> You said that really wasn't you so how do we know you even exist....



Why ya'll pickin on me... I do so exist.... just too hot for my chaps...


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 8, 2008)

Gracious, sorry I have to miss this. I offered to stand in a booth for Mr. Burch starting at 9.


----------



## Resica (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## southwoodshunter (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, with the likes of this crowd.. I think a cattle prod would be more effective..
Think I had better leave the spurs at home..






60Grit said:


> What about her spurs??


----------



## JR (Aug 8, 2008)

southwoodshunter said:


> Well, with the likes of this crowd.. I think a cattle prod would be more effective..




SWEET BABY JESUS!!!!      I bet this will be a sure-fire way to get ol' HOQ to this gathering!!!!


----------



## hawg dawg (Aug 8, 2008)

See ya'll in the morning!!!! WE should be there around 8:30 If ya'll have time stop by the Aarons Outdoors booth,I really would like to meet everybody.

Scott


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 8, 2008)

southwoodshunter said:


> Why ya'll pickin on me... I do so exist.... just too hot for my chaps...


 
That's more like it. Now if you'll just quit typing in Pepto Bismal pink my tummy won't get to rumbling every time I read your posts....


----------



## southwoodshunter (Aug 8, 2008)

Is this more like it.. See ya'll in the morning...




60Grit said:


> That's more like it. Now if you'll just quit typing in Pepto Bismal pink my tummy won't get to rumbling every time I read your posts....


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 8, 2008)

southwoodshunter said:


> Is this more like it.. See ya'll in the morning...


----------



## shawn mills (Aug 8, 2008)

Gone Be One Crazy Meal!!!!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 8, 2008)

We might have to bring in the rockingchairs off the porch.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 8, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> We might have to bring in the rockingchairs off the porch.


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 8, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> We might have to bring in the rockingchairs off the porch.


 
Better get T-Bug sat down before we do that. You know how them toes of her tend to get in the way...


----------



## Swede (Aug 8, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Better get T-Bug sat down before we do that. You know how them toes of her tend to get in the way...



You sayin she's a big footed woman?


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 8, 2008)

BigSwede said:


> You sayin she's a big footed woman?



Big toes


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 8, 2008)

We're gonna try to make it.


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, alternator trouble has me stuck at home, ya'll have fun!  Give Grit a Roll Tide for me T-bug.


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey! Hey! Managed to get the boy moved out to Athens today, so
looks like I am going to make the Saturday run to the Blast and Breakfast.
With the crowd that's going I may have to eat in one of the rocking chairs on the porch, but that's OK.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 8, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> Hey! Hey! Managed to get the boy moved out to Athens today, so
> looks like I am going to make the Saturday run to the Blast and Breakfast.
> With the crowd that's going I may have to eat in one of the rocking chairs on the porch, but that's OK.



WE WILL PLAY CHECKERS WHILE WE EAT OUTSIDE


----------



## JR (Aug 9, 2008)

Leaving now.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 9, 2008)

kENNY ARE WE THERE YEt?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 9, 2008)

On our way, save me a biscuit!


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 9, 2008)

Dang fine time today, with a slew of dang fine folks. It was an honor to meet such a crowd of great people.

Most fun I have had in a long, long time.


----------



## hawg dawg (Aug 9, 2008)

yes sir have to agree. We had a good time


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 9, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Dang fine time today, with a slew of dang fine folks. It was an honor to meet such a crowd of great people.
> 
> Most fun I have had in a long, long time.



Could not have said it better!


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 9, 2008)

hawg dawg said:


> yes sir have to agree. We had a good time


 
It was nice meeting you today HD, I wanted to talk more with Blue Iron, but he vanished like the invisible man?????


----------



## hawg dawg (Aug 10, 2008)

he's shy


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 10, 2008)

hawg dawg said:


> he's shy


 
Must have been the looks all of the strangers in the place gave him when he yelled "ROLL TIDE" !!!


----------

